# Trainer Advice



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am 24 years old and I have been taking weekly jumping lessons for a year and a half at the current Barn I ride at. I do not own a horse and never have - It was never in the budget when I was yonger and then I went to a really expensive College and now that's bitting me in the butt.

I love where I ride - the people are friendly, and it's a smaller operation, but the head trainer is amazing - she, along with her main lesson horse helped me get over an emotional setback after a bad fall about 4 years ago.

I am growing very confident in my riding and I kind of feel like I'm out growing the lesson horse I ride. He's very automatic and very honest but he's a little older and I don't think he can take me to 3ft +. I feel like the past month or two I've been doing the same thing over and over again. Tiny courses (2'3'' max) where by the end of the lesson, I'm told I've done it perfect and that's that. Maybe I think I'm more prepared than what I actually am?

I don't think she has another lesson horse option for me. Most of her other students own their own horse so she doesn't keep many lesson horses around. I'm not 100% sure I am ready to take on a lease. I'd be willing to discuss it - but I don't have tons of money to throw into this yet. 

I really don't know what to do. Should I consider another barn with a more dedicated lesson program? Or should wait it out a few more months? Should I consider a lease - I'd love to ride more than 1 day a week.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you expressed your concern to your trainer?

Maybe there's a reason you've been in the same "routine" in your lessons. Maybe not. You have to ask to find out. 

If you do indeed need a step-up horse and she does not have one for you, then she will be able to talk to you about leasing. And if the leasing doesn't turn out to be an option for you, most trainers are adult-enough to realize that they can't offer what you are looking for. Then go to another barn that has what you need. 

Either way, you need to have a conversation with your trainer.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your trainer's job is to get you to the point where you are no longer satisfied with what she can offer, you are itching to move on and up. if so, she's done her job well . Go talk to her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Go have the exact conversation in this thread with her, better yet, show her the thread. She may be having you do the same thing over and over and over so that it becomes 2nd nature and you can do it in your sleep. Then when she raises or widens the fences and gets more technical, you will just go with the flow and not lose all the confidence she's so carefully helped you build up. Does that make sense?


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I haven't discussed this with my trainer yet, as it's just been a recent itch - I've been really trying to feel out my riding - if I really think I am ready for a step-up. It's just kind of hard to judge those things when I only ride once week. 

And it'll probably just be a better question for my trainer anyways!


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

The confidence thing is also probably why I'm doing these levels over and over and over again.

I will be the first one to say that starting out at this barn, my confidence was shot. I had fallen and broke my back and when I was cleared to ride, I spent almost 2 years trying to find a barn that didn't rush me into things. I had some HORRIBLE experiences whith trainers telling at me to do things I obviously was not comfortable with.

And when I found this barn, I felt like someone finally understood me and helped me get over that barrier. So - long story short, this trainer is very aware that I can have confidence issues. Although, right now this is the most confidence I've ever had.


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds like you are riding under one of the good ones. She'll understand and accept what you tell her. I would say that while students may sometimes feel like they are in a rut, we are actually waiting on something to happen that the student may not yet recognize or appreciate. You may well have been doing more in those last rides than you were consciously aware of.
Either way, be respectful and let her know that you really appreciate the way that she has handled you and your issues and you are simply looking to push the boundaries, but not necessarily to leave her if you can help it.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Only you can decide what you need. If you feel you have outgrown your lesson horse and trainer, then, my dear, it is time for you to move up and on.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

You may very well have outgrown this trainer and horse, but be aware that lesson barns with horses who jump 3' + with lesson students are few and far between. Good lesson horses are worth their weight in gold, are often older or otherwise may have some special management concerns and good programs work to minimize wear and tear on their lesson string while still educating lesson riders.

The only barns (in several disciplines) I have ridden in that have lesson horses that jump that height regularly were barns where sale horses were ridden by the more advanced students in the program occasionally.


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for the help, guys! Last night's ride was the bomb and we got the poles moved up! And when I rode them, I was REALLY happy I had practiced my form, spots, etc, at such small heights for so long because I wasn't getting thrown around in the saddle. 

In fact, my comfort level, form and control REALLY surprised me. It felt great - huge confidence boost!

I think sometimes I get a little over-eager - right before I have my lesson, there are some Amzzziinnng riders that are jumping so wonderfully and they're close to half my age! Just gotta take care of my own business!

Edit: And when I said I want to go to 3ft+ I by no means meant like right now, or even next week or the week after - Just in the future. I just felt like I need to work my way up from little cross rails (which I felt like was all that I did at the time) to eventually get to that point.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

It sounds to me like she was being careful. I probably don't move my riders up as quickly as I could, but when I do move them up, we have great results. It sounds like your trainer focuses on accuracy and competence, not "Higher- Faster-Higher -Faster"


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe you don't have to muscle strength to move up? Also does she ever tell you to say put your heels down, raise your hands, lengthen his stride or anything else? Because that may be what she is waiting for.


----------



## Ozzys mum (Aug 7, 2008)

I would have to agree with Bearpony. Lesson horses that jump over 3'0 regularly are far and few between, and at our barn if you want to move up to that height - your no longer using a "lesson" horse you are expected to half lease or full lease a horse and be on a "program" - which is a minimum of 3 lessons a week.

I own my own horse and we started off low. He was young and green, and I was dealing with a similiar injury to yours - 2 significant horse related hospital trips. So my confidence was destroyed.

Height is just a small thing, the real riding happens on the flat and can be practiced over the smaller jumps. If you still have issues that need to be resolved at this level they just become bigger problems as the heights go up. Which can have a negative impact on confidence also.

I would have the discussion with your coach and talk about goal setting and time lines. If your jumping 2'3 now, to say you want to be jumping 3'0 in 6 months... that might be an aggressive goal, especially if your only riding 1 day a week. 

IF your coach says that its doable, but at a time length your not super impressed with ask her how to speed up the process, ask for homework and do it. But to just move to a coach that gives in to the whole jump height tantrum that some students have - that coach is NOT doing you any favors.

Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

It is fascinating that hunters over 3' is considered rare. There were only 2'6" hack classes 30+ years ago, green started at 3-3'3" and working started at 3'6"-3'9" and went up to 4'0". I find few horses which don't jump better over bigger fences. Perhaps there was much more time spent on caveletti and in/outs before showing as well.


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice. I certainly don't intend to be put on a more experienced horse tomorrow, or even next month. I was looking to the future. I didn't intend for my post to suggest I want to start jumping 3' right away, I just wanted to move up from 2' and 2'3'', which I have in the last few weeks.

And I didn't know it was so uncommon for there to not be more advanced lesson horses. Before I moved and rode at this barn, I rode at a barn that had horses for basically every level. Granted, it was a MUCH larger operation, but there were many different types of horses available for lesson use.


----------



## Nick Peronace (May 14, 2014)

hornedfrog89 said:


> I am 24 years old and I have been taking weekly jumping lessons for a year and a half at the current Barn I ride at. I do not own a horse and never have - It was never in the budget when I was yonger and then I went to a really expensive College and now that's bitting me in the butt.
> 
> I love where I ride - the people are friendly, and it's a smaller operation, but the head trainer is amazing - she, along with her main lesson horse helped me get over an emotional setback after a bad fall about 4 years ago.
> 
> ...


Why not try out a working student program with a upper level trainer? If you feel held back, it cant hurt to put your toe in the water and try something new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nick Peronace said:


> Why not try out a working student program with a upper level trainer? If you feel held back, it cant hurt to put your toe in the water and try something new.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I work full time in a non-horse related job. Unfortunately, I would be Very limited in the hours I could work.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

also - maybe watch out what you wish for.. sounds like you'd like to work your way up to jumping higher.. a more advanced horse might require more discipline and set you back a little while you learn to deal w/ a horse that isn't always such a school master (although I'm sure you'll get really good at your training skills!).

Plus - don't know how old you are but if there are girls half your age who are good jumpers, I assume your not a kid/early teen.. always better to be safe as you get older. kids bounce. teenagers do ok.. but as an adult rider I feel like my falls are more like a pancake hitting the ground than a bouncy ball.  I'm not saying don't jump higher, but if you can jump higher & be safe (safer horse, more practice before doing it) - do it!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most horses can easily handle 3'6, it's when the jumps get high and spread that things get more technical and difficult for an older horse.


----------

